# NAT IPF or NIC problem



## Freeco (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm new in BSD, I installed FreeBSD 7.2 and want to use as gateway with IPF and NAT. I have 2 NIC's fxp0 and rl0. When i booted up my pc i got a message "gateway kernel: arp xxx.xxx.88.17 is on fxp0 but got reply from rl0". My configuration files looks like this:



> h


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 17, 2009)

That looks like a Minimal Install to me.


----------



## Freeco (Sep 17, 2009)

Freeco said:
			
		

> I'm new in BSD, I installed FreeBSD 7.2 and want to use as gateway with IPF and NAT. I have 2 NIC's fxp0 and rl0. When i booted up my pc i got a message "gateway kernel: arp xxx.xxx.88.17 is on fxp0 but got reply from rl0". My configuration files looks like this:




```
----rc.conf----
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
hostname="gateway.fbsdfreeco.com"
ifconfig_fxp0=" inet xxx.xxx.88.20 netmask 255.255.255.240"
gateway_enable="YES"
ipfilter_enable="YES"
ipmon_enable="YES"
ipmon_flags="-Ds"
ipnat_enable="YES"
ipnat_rules="/etc/ipnat.rules"
ifconfig_rl0="inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="xxx.xxx.88.17"
----resolv.conf----
search xxx.xxx.88.17
nameserver xxx.xxx.88.17
nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
----ipf.loadrules.sh----
oif="fxp0"
odns="xxx.xxx.88.17"
myip="xxx.xxx.88.20"
ks="keep state"
fks="flags S keep state"

/sbin/ipf -Fa -f - << EOF

pass out quick on $oif proto tcp from any to $odns port = 53 $fks
pass out quick on $oif proto udp from any to $odns port = 53 $ks
pass out quick on $oif proto tcp from xxx.xxx.88.20 to any port = 80 $fks
pass out quick on $oif proto tcp from xxx.xxx.88.20 to any port = 443 $fks
EOF
----ipnat.rules----
map fxp0 192.168.1.0/16 -> xxx.xxx.88.20/32
rdr fxp0 0.0.0.0/0 -> xxx.xxx.88.20
map fxp0 192.168.0.0/16 -> 0/32 proxy port 21 ftp/tcp
map fxp0 0.0.0.0/0 -> 0/32
map fxp0 192.168.0.0/16 -> 0/32
-----------------------------------

ISP Gateway<-fxp0--ping-ok--->My Gateway<-rl0-LAN-->Switch<---ping-ok>---pc

ISP IP - xxx.xxx.88.17 (static)
My IP - xxx.xxx.88.20 (fxp0 static)
My IP - 192.168.1.x (rl0 private)
```
I can't open web pages from my pc. 
what's wrong?


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 17, 2009)

A small suggestion. Switch to PF or IPFIREWALL. IPF is dead; it hasn't been updated since 2007. Many users on this forums use PF.


----------



## Freeco (Sep 17, 2009)

prove it...


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2009)

Freeco said:
			
		

> I can't open web pages from my pc.
> what's wrong?


Make sure the DNS settings are correct on your PC.


----------



## Freeco (Sep 18, 2009)

In the beginning when gateway starts the web page opens, but after that no one web doesn't open. The same is in first 5min ping reach my ISP gateway, but then it's gone. Same from my gateway with ping.


----------



## FryShadow (Sep 19, 2009)

IMHO pf is more manageable and understandable 

did you set the ip forwarding to 1 ?


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 19, 2009)

If I remember correctly, gateway_enable="YES" changes net.inet.ip.forwarding to 1.

Update: This is correct. I just checked /etc/rc.d/routing.


----------



## Freeco (Sep 19, 2009)

So, what should it look like or what should i do?


----------

